

Tired of looking up lyrics? Genius Lyrics ext for Chrome - mindtwist
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/genius-lyrics/lenchgmjhcfepbgpcidcpmoapckcfhop

======
mindtwist
After repeated request about their API and no replies at Genius (formlery
known as RapGenius) i decided to make a Chrome extension that uses it. When
viewing a video on YouTube it automatically looks up lyrics for in on Genius
and adds an extra "Lyrics" tab to the UI.

------
sh0tek
Cool, tried it and actually works pretty smooth. Even some obscure rap vids ;)

~~~
mindtwist
Thanks, that's what i love about (rap)genius. Always some fan that does the
lyrics!

